# Walking Dead Season 3 Trailer



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 29, 2012)

I am sooooo Fucking pumped for this season, fav show by far!!!

http://www.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/videos/season-3-comic-con-trailer-the-walking-dead


----------



## Yaya (Aug 29, 2012)

best series on tv right now, i advise everyone here give it a chance.... show is nuts


----------



## JOMO (Aug 29, 2012)

x3!!! AHHHHHHHHH, this show is insane. Been patiently waiting for this to start. RICK IS NOT PLAYING ANYMORE!!


----------



## Spongy (Aug 29, 2012)

I just started the second season and must say it's a great show!!  I love zombie shit, so this is right up my alley.  I like how it's not just a zombie horror show, lots and lots of substance for those Clomid moments!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 29, 2012)

Im not gonna lie though, I miss my guy ______  I loved that dude, never fucked around, knew what had to be done to survive (Guess not) lol


----------



## JOMO (Aug 29, 2012)

Spongy said:


> I just started the second season and must say it's a great show!!  I love zombie shit, so this is right up my alley.  I like how it's not just a zombie horror show, lots and lots of substance for those Clomid moments!



Man, season two things really start to get going. Your going to enjoy it.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, Hockeyplaya just spoiled it!!  lol, damn you bro!!!!!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 29, 2012)

No no, you didnt see that, lol.


----------



## eatspinach (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't miss an episode. Great show.


----------



## HH (Aug 29, 2012)

Cant wait for the season to start, im a huge fan


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks good



Hockeyplaya18 said:


> I am sooooo Fucking pumped for this season, fav show by far!!!
> 
> http://www.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/videos/season-3-comic-con-trailer-the-walking-dead


----------



## beasto (Aug 29, 2012)

Hell yea I can't wait for season 3 to drop. Watched the shit outta this show when I was deployed!!!! And Son's Of Anarchy is coming back on Sept. 11th got some good shit to look forward to!!!


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 29, 2012)

Great show, but i think the story line is headed the same way as Lost... No bueno...Well see.


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 30, 2012)

Love walking dead, I watch sons of anarchy but just for kicks. It's so unrealistic....all biker gangs deal drugs, do drugs, and just the fact alone makes the show so make that its so clean. They all sell mad meth do mad drugs and go to war with other clubs. This show needs new writers and needs to be on like HBO and more realistic.


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 30, 2012)

AMC is whee all the sick shows are, walking dead, breaking bad, hell on wheels is sick to. That new show small town security is lame as fuck tho lol


----------



## Spongy (Aug 30, 2012)

So i'm almost done with season 2, and that little shit carl is pissing me off.  just thought i'd let you know.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 30, 2012)

He's cooler than his retard of a MOM!!!


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 30, 2012)

Spongy said:


> So i'm almost done with season 2, and that little shit carl is pissing me off.  just thought i'd let you know.



Ya I thought the same thing, but wait til the last episode Carl gets gangsta lol

But just curious which part r u talking about were Carl pisses u off the part with him alone in the woods?


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> He's cooler than his retard of a MOM!!!



You mean his slit ass Mon, Cmon you leave tour husband in the hospital. Which any down ass bitch would never do. Then tour fuckin his best friend with in a year, give ur self a little time to grieve u slit lol. And not only that she is the one saying oh Shane is a threat this and that and than the last episode when rick tells her what's up, she slaps him and throws a hizzy fit. Trying to talk without giving away to much. but season three is gonna be off the chain. If u watch the talking dead the five u a lot of possible situations that might come about from that final sceen when they show the prison. What more than s perfect place to keep zombies out and then a prison. And for use who havnt seen the last screen I'm not ruining anything for u. The prison has nothing to do with shit, we won't know til the next season.

Anyways, if i was in the walking dead my main gaol would not to be to just survive. I would be making all kinda of bombs and traps and taking as many of those fucks out as I could. Fertilizer and gasoline bombs everyday, lure as many as I could in then blow them to fuck. I be doing that every ducking day to their all gone.


----------



## JOMO (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a guy at work that read all the comics the show is based off of and every time this show comes up I have to hear shit how it doesn't follow the story line blah blah blah! Just STFU!!!

And the title of the show is not as the Zombies are the walking dead, but the survivors. As they are doomed to die.


----------



## Jezebel (Sep 2, 2012)

Too funny!


----------



## Jezebel (Sep 2, 2012)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0sslxcYsi1qcxf8no1_500.jpg


----------



## Jezebel (Sep 2, 2012)

Dammit.  How do I get the picture to show up in my post instead of a link???


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Sep 2, 2012)

walking dead good show, the way the last episode ended raised alot of questions, show looks like its about to take a crazy turn .

with what looked like tamed zombie twins with no arms lol


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Sep 2, 2012)

JOMO said:


> And the title of the show is not as the Zombies are the walking dead, but the survivors. As they are doomed to die.



interesting spin.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 3, 2012)

i am still pissed about what happened to my favorite character last season, dude was a true beast and what he did to Otis was for a great cause. 

Rick seems to be turning into a badass now which is good, i just hope on season 3 a zombie eats carl, kid is a dork.


----------



## JOMO (Sep 3, 2012)

Yaya said:


> i am still pissed about what happened to my favorite character last season, dude was a true beast and what he did to Otis was for a great cause.
> 
> Rick seems to be turning into a badass now which is good, i just hope on season 3 a zombie eats carl, kid is a dork.



X2. Carl pissed me off! Stupid little bastard! 

Spongy what did you think how season 2 ended?


----------



## JOMO (Sep 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Orh3Vr7Q5yY

For Carl! I dont know how to just have the vid posted here by copying the URL.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 3, 2012)

Bro, that was an epic ending to the season.  I'm very interested to see what's going on with that Zombie Walker dude with the twin zombies, gonna be interesting!  Carl seems like he's kind of turning into a little freak.  "Shoot him, shoot him" but then can't shoot when he needs to.  



JOMO said:


> X2. Carl pissed me off! Stupid little bastard!
> 
> Spongy what did you think how season 2 ended?


----------



## Yaya (Sep 3, 2012)

the person with the hood and the 2 zombies and samurai sword is actually a woman named "michonne", and she is a badass character in the comics.. season 3 is gonna be nuts!!


----------



## JOMO (Oct 14, 2012)

Tonight is the Night!


----------



## ouchie (Oct 14, 2012)

AMC is the best!!!!!!!! Walking dead and Breaking Bad are the two best shows on television ever!!!


----------



## Jada (Oct 15, 2012)

I know I'm going to get flamed but I just saw the first episode of season one! And I have to say I like it! My boy tells me about it. I wanted to watch it from the beginnin but everytime I want to my kids take up my time. I'm going to get netflix to watch it.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 15, 2012)

Show is awesome..pumped for this


----------



## maryfly (Oct 15, 2012)

OMG I'm so glad this show is back!! I've been waiting all summer and I must say this is one of my all-time favourite TV shows


----------



## JOMO (Oct 15, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHHH! The begining theme song gives me the chills!


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 15, 2012)

I've been watching homeland. Addicted to this show


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Oct 15, 2012)

Pretty good episode, Pumped to have something to watch sunday nights now!! POWWWW!!


----------



## Oenomaus (Oct 15, 2012)

New episode was kinda weak. What's with Carl's hair? Least his punk ass isn't hesitating to shoot. Anyonce else notice those spiffy silencers they've fashioned out of flashlights?


----------



## maryfly (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought the first episode was pretty good, I like how they fast-forwarded a few months later so we see significant changes in the characters.


----------



## rmj1methis (Oct 17, 2012)

The Walking Dead is a scary show but i love to watch it. I like the makeup of the characters. Its amazingly horrifying.

Download Psych Episodes , Download Monk Episodes


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Oct 17, 2012)

Oenomaus said:


> New episode was kinda weak. What's with Carl's hair? Least his punk ass isn't hesitating to shoot. Anyonce else notice those spiffy silencers they've fashioned out of flashlights?



Well I dont think the Barber shop is open, lol. Remember they fastforwarded through the winter, so they all aged, and peeps hair be growing! lol

Those silencers are Badass!!


----------



## Oenomaus (Oct 19, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Well I dont think the Barber shop is open, lol. Remember they fastforwarded through the winter, so they all aged, and peeps hair be growing! lol
> 
> Those silencers are Badass!!



Barbershop ain't open but Carol stays bald. I do like the fast forward, feel bad for Hershel. 

****Spoiler Alert

Who told Rick cutting off limbs stops a Zombie infection?


----------



## JOMO (Oct 19, 2012)

Oenomaus said:


> Barbershop ain't open but Carol stays bald. I do like the fast forward, feel bad for Hershel.
> 
> ****Spoiler Alert
> 
> Who told Rick cutting off limbs stops a Zombie infection?



Not only that, but he sure made a precise cut with a hatchet. Looked clean as hell, haha.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 19, 2012)

Rip Herschel, thanks for the memories


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Oct 19, 2012)

Yea he's done for, lol. Im interested to see what the prisoners have to say.


----------



## Azog (Oct 19, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Yea he's done for, lol. Im interested to see what the prisoners have to say.



They better not wait and see...they should just shoot them and ask question later.


----------



## JOMO (Nov 5, 2012)

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Am I the only one watching this season!!


----------



## Yaya (Feb 10, 2013)

Lets get it on..


----------



## Jada (Feb 10, 2013)

its war :tren: i cant wait!!!!!


----------



## Yaya (Feb 10, 2013)

yea, better be exciting


----------



## DF (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm addicted to this show now.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 10, 2013)

i have a serious addiction to WD and homeland, they go hand and hand.. i banged out 2 seasons of homeland in a couple of days


----------



## DF (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll have to checkout Homeland.  I watched 2 1/2 seasons of WD in a couple if days.  The only thing that could make WD better IMO is topless chicks.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 10, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I'll have to checkout Homeland.  I watched 2 1/2 seasons of WD in a couple if days.  The only thing that could make WD better IMO is topless chicks.



walking dead needs some topless female zombies..

trust me DF, once you start homeland its tough to stop... i never thought anything could compare to WD but homeland is just as good IMO, maybe more addicting


----------



## RustyShackelford (Feb 10, 2013)

Walking Dead is one of my favorites. I caught the season 1 marathon right before season 2 started. Been hooked ever since.
I havnt seen homeland before, sounds like I need to check I out.


----------



## JOMO (Feb 10, 2013)

Today, it begins!


----------



## JOMO (Mar 25, 2013)

Any of you bastids been watching??


----------



## username1 (Mar 25, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Any of you bastids been watching??



yes, I have. first second half of the season started out slow since they were building up to the fight with the governer. like before they had all the unexpected surprises and twists, all that seemed to slow down. except these last two episodes it started getting good again. overall didn't find this second half of the season as exciting as the previous but, looking forward to the finale and next season.


----------



## Hardpr (Mar 25, 2013)

good one last night. that was a crazy scene when Darryl had to take his brother  Merle  out.


----------



## DF (Mar 25, 2013)

Walking Dead is great.  Last nights episode was fantastic.  One more left boooooooooo


----------



## JOMO (Oct 15, 2013)

So season 4 has begun! 

Here is alittle funny voice over video from the last three seasons. Enjoy!


----------



## DF (Oct 15, 2013)

Loved the first episode !


----------

